# Wie JavaScript Projekt in Eclipse erstellen?



## Dudo (5. Jul 2010)

Hi Leute, 
ich will mein erstes JavaScript Projekt auf Eclipse schreiben.
Hab aber keine Ahnung wie man das macht.
Also hab mir das PlugIn fuer JS installiert.

Jetzt gehe ich auf File -> New -> JavaScriptProject -> gebe den Projektnamen an
so
nun ist das Projekt links angelegt.
Ich sehe da einen JS Ordner und die JavaScript Resources.
Wie kann ich jetzt mein erstes HelloWorld anlegen?
Wenn ich mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Projekt anklicke erscheint mir zur Auswahl:

JacaScript Source File
Folder
File
Untitled Text File

Hab schon die ganze Zeit herumprobiert und komme nicht voran.
Will ein einfaches HelloWorld auf einer Internetseite anzeigen lassen.
Hab auch schon im Internet gesucht und nichts passendes gefunden.
Fuer Hilfe bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Airwolf89 (26. Jul 2010)

Und was erwartest du nun? Dass du da einen Eintrag HelloWorld Application findest? 

Normalerweise müsste dir dein Menschenverstand sagen (Englischkenntnisse vorrausgesetzt) dass du Javascript Source File nehmen solltest.

Wie mir scheint hast du die ganze Sache noch nicht wirklich verstanden. Ich würde dir empfehlen dass du dich in die ganze Thematik erstmal ein wenig einliest. Ein guter Anfang wäre mal auf selfHTML zu schauen.

Wenn du aber wirklich nur den Befehl wissen willst: alert("Hallo Welt");

Wenn ich aber mal richtig orakele wird dir das nicht sehr viel helfen. Schau erstmal ein paar Tutorials durch und werde dir im Klaren darüber was javascript überhaupt kann und macht. Dass du in dem Zusammenhang auch HTML kennen solltest ist dir aber auch klar, oder?


----------



## xeed (16. Jul 2011)

Gleiches Problem, bezogen auf Eclipse - JavaScript Indigo 32Bit. 

Die Javascript Source File lässt sich nicht direkt ausführen. HTML Syntax funktioniert nur an den Stellen, wo einheitlich mit JScript. 

Da ich aber gern die Codevervollständigung in einem sauberen Eclipse-Projekt nutzen würde, möchte ich auch wissen, wo ich da was erstellen / klicken muss, um ein im Standardbrowser ausführbares Projekt zu erhalten.

Danke


----------



## xeed (16. Jul 2011)

Auf Eclipse ist das nicht ganz einfach, aber ich habs nun selbst rausgekriegt. 

Hier mal die Schritte mit besagter Version:

- Eclipse JavaScript runterladen, entpacken, Starten, leeren Workspace Ordner definieren, Intro  schliessen
- Menü File -> "New" -> "Project" -> "Web" expandieren -> "Static Web Project" -> "Next" -> Projektnamen definieren -> Unter "Target Runtime "HTTP Preview" auswählen, unter Configuration "Default Configuration" -> "Finish"
- Im Projekt Explorer RMT auf das Projekt, "New" -> "HTML File" in Ordner WebContent -> "Finish"
- bestehenden Code durch diesen im Tab der HTML Datei ersetzen:



> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
> <html>
> <head>
> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
> ...



- RMT im Projekt Explorer auf das Projekt, "RunAs" -> "Run On Server 1".

Das Projekt wird im Eclipse-Internen Browser lokal geöffnet und dargestellt. Per "STRG+Leertaste" könnt Ihr die Codevervollständigung nutzen. Per F5 müsst Ihr nach jedem Run Eure Site reloaden.

Diese herangehensweise bietet übrigens auch die Möglichkeit, andere Server direkt zur Ausgabe zu nutzen, also Beispielsweise den IIS oder Apache.

Viel Spass


----------

